# Forfait avec iPad pour la Suisse



## clagir (18 Avril 2010)

Voici un extrait lu dans un journal Suisse romand aujourd'hui :

Apple a reporté d'un mois le lancement en Europe de l'iPad en raison de la trop forte demande aux Etats-Unis. Stratégie marketing ou réel manque d'approvisionnement, peu importe. La question qui intéresse surtout est de savoir combien coûtera l'accès Internet par réseau mobile. Et un pan du voile commence à se lever.

On sait que Swisscom ne vendra pas d'iPad dans ses magasins, sauf coup de théâtre. Orange et Sunrise pas davantage. La possibilité de voir des tablettes Apple à prix réduit en échange d'un abonnement longue durée n'est donc plus de rigueur.

Libre choix de l'opérateur

Ceux qui voudront surfer là où il n'y a pas de wi-fi pourront donc choisir l'opérateur qu'ils préfèrent. Et ils devront acquérir une microcarte SIM de cet opérateur, car les cartes SIM habituelles ne sont pas compatibles.

Autrement dit, ils regarderont de très près les tarifs proposés.

Pour l'instant, Swisscom qui est toujours en négociation avec Apple ne communique ni prix ni genre de forfait prévu. Ses microcartes SIM seront disponibles en même temps que les offres tarifaires, lorsque l'iPad sera officiellement commercialisé en Suisse. Orange est tout aussi circonspect.

Sunrise affiche ses tarifs

Le seul qui a les coudées franches, c'est Sunrise et il ne se gêne pas pour annoncer ses tarifs.

Ce sont les offres Take Away déjà en vigueur pour le surf mobile: «Basic» à 10 fr./mois et 3 fr. 50 par jour d'utilisation, ou «Max» avec données illimitées pour 49 fr./mois. Quant à la microcarte SIM, elle coûte 40 fr., comme la SIM habituelle. L'opérateur attend ces microcartes vers fin avril ou début mai.

Par conséquent, celui qui dispose d'un iPad wi-fi+3G acheté aux Etats-Unis pourra en profiter pleinement en mai déjà, et à un prix tout ce qu'il y a de plus raisonnable."


----------



## WebOliver (18 Avril 2010)

clagir a dit:


> Voici un extrait lu dans un journal Suisse romand aujourd'hui



T'aurais quand même pu citer qu'il s'agissait du _Matin_&#8230;


----------



## clagir (18 Avril 2010)

[YOUTUBE][/YOUTUBE]





WebOliver a dit:


> T'aurais quand même pu citer qu'il s'agissait du _Matin_



Dsl, pas très doué avec mon clavier iPad. Merci de l'avoir dit.


----------



## ikeke (18 Avril 2010)

Merci pour l'info.
Par contre, c'est cher je trouve. 49 CHF/34&#8364; rien que pour un forfait Data illimité ça me semble hors de prix.


----------



## clagir (18 Avril 2010)

En Suisse on pas très gâté de ce côté


----------



## ikeke (18 Avril 2010)

C'est ce que je vois. J'attends de voir ce que va proposer Orange en France mais si c'est 30 ou presque, la 3G ça sera sans moi malheureusement.


----------



## robinbolt (24 Janvier 2011)

ikeke a dit:


> C'est ce que je vois. J'attends de voir ce que va proposer Orange en France mais si c'est 30 ou presque, la 3G ça sera sans moi malheureusement.


hmmm vous avez raison je pense .. et j'aime la 3G sa ma préférée


----------



## robinbolt (17 Mars 2011)

sounds good to me







pandora store online
pandora store online
pandora uk
pandora online store


----------

